# Of late.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

How should you react when realizing that social distancing and self quarantine have been your SOP's for decades?



Panic?

Meh?

Feel smug as others adopt what comes naturally to you?



Grub for thought while unwinding a fireroad climb last weekend.





Riding with Jeny shall forever be an act of social distancing: I simply can't keep up on the climbs, can only catch her if she stops to collect an errant feather.



The steeper the climb, the more this is so.





Does the snow always fade this fast in the high country, or was this a low-snow winter? Does this even qualify as 'high country'?



When it comes to stewed prunes, is three enough?



What is the proper protocol for harvesting a DIY duvet?



Should one feel guilt at the serendipitous timing of our exit from the rat race? Have we truly exited if we still work by staring into screens all day?





These are just a few of the questions that have rattled inside my gourd of late.

All indicative of an extremely lucky and inarguably entitled perspective.



The answers are irrelevant. Recognizing how lucky you are to be able to ruminate on the questions is what matters.

I hope you're reading this. If you are I hope that means you've had some good fortune, too.

Thanks for checkin' in.
​


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice Mike, glad things are going well.

We’re very lucky, still employed, great home, lots of stuff to explore, and the town is not imploding around us.

Early spring means the high country opens early, COVID means the tourism is down, so two things that mean more access and fewer competitors.

Downside is the loss of livelihood for some is crushing our vibrant culture.

I’m hopeful people are using this time to relearn the things they’ve forgotten, the world outside their windows and beyond the internet.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Just my view, connected people knew it was coming,
no surprise, not important.
The trees, birds, rivers and sun are still around.
Yesterday the smell of evergreens, river and sun made my ride.
I like to make it up,
riding alone i am always last to the top, no big thing.
Thanks for the nice pics.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome pics and scenery!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Mike, your post is extremely relevant to me, and I thank you for it. But, Like Ben touched on, my loss of livelihood ( I'm an acupuncturist, have been for the last 34-5 years now), where I cannot justify the physical contact of my profession with the quarantine violation risk, is draining our retirement savings well in advance. 
I'm trying to be mindful and in the present, but the finance clock is ticking pretty fast here. 
But yes, your post is much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

A bike is one of the best tools for health in this pandemic.

It's only when lockdown became a thing I realised that, like mikesee, I have been social distancing most of my life.

Here's yesterday's outing.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Mike & Velo:

Your pictures remind me again how lucky we are to be MTBers.


----------

